# How do I check which motherboard install on comp im using?



## euroguy (Jul 3, 2004)

Can someone tell me how do I check which motherboard is installed on computer im using? I want to upgrade the bios.


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

You can try this utility HERE 
or this HERE or click on START, PROGRAMS, ACCESSORIES, SYSTEM TOOLS, SYSTEM INFORMATION.

You can try this utility HERE 
or this HERE or click on START, PROGRAMS, ACCESSORIES, SYSTEM TOOLS, SYSTEM INFORMATION. It should also tell you in there. You'll see someting like on my attachment. Or not,,LOL!!!


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

maybe this one???


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

last shot...


----------



## euroguy (Jul 3, 2004)

it say in system information under bios version 

American Megatrends Inc. 2001, 8/8/2003

so what do i do how do i update it ?


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

CLICK HERE and read the page. It tells you how to identify your motherboard so you can download the correct bios update. 

I have to ask. Why do you want to update your bios?


----------



## euroguy (Jul 3, 2004)

numby said:


> *CLICK HERE and read the page. It tells you how to identify your motherboard so you can download the correct bios update.
> 
> I have to ask. Why do you want to update your bios? *


i read somewhere that updateing the bios will get xp to recognize usb in some instances 

why is my computer not recognizing usb camera dock and usb gamepad after upgrading to xp pro from xp home i thought pro was better. im screwed now


----------



## numby (Jun 30, 2004)

Not always true. Check the windows update site.


----------



## euroguy (Jul 3, 2004)

numby said:


> *Not always true. Check the windows update site. *


i have all the windows updates installed


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

Look in the device manager and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks in there. If there are reboot into safe mode and uninstall that device and reboot.

Oh, are you on broadband so that XP can find the drivers if needed?


----------



## euroguy (Jul 3, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> *Look in the device manager and see if there are any yellow exclamation marks in there. If there are reboot into safe mode and uninstall that device and reboot.
> 
> Oh, are you on broadband so that XP can find the drivers if needed? *


there are no yellow marks under usb or all of device manager



euroguy said:


> *there are no yellow marks under usb or all of device manager *


oh i forgot.. yea im on broadband


----------

